# Sparkling Stones....where to get more??



## arbra (Dec 29, 2017)

So I know that you get two per animal (one at 7 and one at 10), and each of their 15th level special item requires 2, so that is a wash.  But I know that there are other items that require sparkle stones, so where do you acquire others?  Or are they just expecting us to use leaf tickets for them?


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 29, 2017)

Once campers reach 20, they will give you another stone?


----------



## shayx (Dec 30, 2017)

LuciaMew said:


> Once campers reach 20, they will give you another stone?



Yes, they give one at level 20 too. On one of the loading screens, it says something along the line of “Even the rarest of rewards can be gotten from a completed request,” and it has a picture of the stone, so assumedly you can get them from completed requests. I cannot recall a time I got one from a completed request and the animal wasn’t hitting 7, 10, or 20. If they are given out from random completed requests as well, the odds are super low.


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 30, 2017)

Sparkle stones are sometimes given as goal rewards and log-in bonuses as well.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 31, 2017)

I've only seen them being given out when you level up a villager to 7, 9 and I think 15 and 20. Never leveled up a villager all the way up to 20.

So after you obtained them all from villagers, you can't obtain them anymore except from log-in bonuses.

FYI. This is a guess, it might not be accurate.


----------



## arbra (Dec 31, 2017)

I can confirm the level 20 gets a sparkle stone (just got my first level 20)......I am just surprised that since there are so many useful items (like the partition screens) that the sparkle stones are not easy to get....oh well, maybe they will change that with a future update.


----------



## Merol14 (Jan 1, 2018)

I've bought all stuff in the catalog (including all those that require gems) and still I have more than 40 gems left.
And I have only reached lv 20 with two campers, so there're more gems waiting there.

I think you shouldn't worry about them (so far).


----------



## cheri_j (Jan 2, 2018)

I have gotten one of my campers to level 20 - Rosie.  The ONLY thing you get is their picture.  Nothing else. Nada.  Zero.  

Oh...you get a message saying that you've maxed out the character for now....there might be a change in the future.


----------



## arbra (Jan 2, 2018)

cheri_j said:


> I have gotten one of my campers to level 20 - Rosie.  The ONLY thing you get is their picture.  Nothing else. Nada.  Zero.
> 
> Oh...you get a message saying that you've maxed out the character for now....there might be a change in the future.



That is strange, I finally got a Eloise up to level 20 and I got a stone and their picture.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and now I just hit my second level 20 (Goldie) and got a sparkle stone with her as well.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 2, 2018)

they're often rewards for special events! for example, this new year event gives you one for crafting furniture


----------



## Merol14 (Jan 3, 2018)

You do get a gem and the photo.
But since you receive the items separately, maybe you skipped it.


----------

